# Over check / side check?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 29, 2008)

Aura keeps puting her head down, should i use an overcheck or a side check? if so wich one?


----------



## jbrat (Oct 29, 2008)

Either would work! I prefer side checks. I really only use the check as an anti-grazing device on those who need it.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

What is the diffrence?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

You can use either, but I prefer to only use a sidecheck. Before you use any do some research on how they work, and how to use one. Isnt this the same donkey you were having problems with just a week or two ago?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

Mhm, I walked her around in the ring, once, and after that she dose fine as long as the whip is right behind her. but she puts her head down on me, like really low. I have only ever used a Over Check.


----------

